# Buffalo herf



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Now I'm well aware of the fact that no one wants to go to Buffalo, but I guarantee a damn good time.

I just wanted to test the waters and see if there is any interest in a Buffalo herf. 

I can take care of arrangements for smoke shops, some great restaurants (I kid you not, you would kill for the burgers and beer at some of these places..no seriously, I have traveled much of the country, you can't beat it...plus the wings), hotels, etc.

On top of that, you have the Falls and the Southtowns, which are absolutely beautiful. 

Plus, after 4-5 years on this site, I am getting damn antsy to meet some of you, and (being in school and whatnot) flying around the country to meet you guys is just not in the budget. 

And hell, if nothing else, Canada is 10 mins away.....LEGAL CUBAN CIGARS!

So please......anyone that is interest....let me know


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> ...and (being in school and whatnot) flying around the country to meet you guys is just not in the budget.


I can understand that, as I'm in a similar situation. I'm sure there are a few gorillas in the area who would be interested in a Buffalo herf. Keep me updated if/as things develop.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

That was surprisingly coherent for how plastered I was when I wrote that. 


A pat on my back is in order.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> That was surprisingly coherent for how plastered I was when I wrote that.
> 
> A pat on my back is in order.


:sl 
Oops. Missed. Sorry.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Might give me a reason to go back to da great white nort! (Wait, bettter not post that, might scare off anyone thinking of goin' :tg )


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

What date do you have in mind?

Why not aim to set this up at the same time as the Taste of Buffalo - that is a good time of year weatherwise, the Taste of Buffalo is a great fair, and if it is at that time I can almost guarantee that my wife and I can make the trip and I can make the herf!!!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

The taste is July 8 & 9. That would work out fine on my end...hopefully the snow will melt by then too.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> The taste is July 8 & 9. That would work out fine on my end...hopefully the snow will melt by then too.


Sounds like a workable date for me.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

AAlmeter said:


> The taste is July 8 & 9. That would work out fine on my end...hopefully the snow will melt by then too.


Fat chance!!!! Actually, this year, since the lake didn't freeze, that might be a possibility!  I may be able to come to that - maybe come up for the 4th - watching the fireworks from the dock on the river (still got friends on the island)can't be beat!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

ROAD TRIP!

Dude, I'm, like, *SO *there. You say when. How far are you from Salvatore's Garden Hotel? I really need another cheesy velvet oil painting in my life. Anchor Bar & Grill for wings, I presume?


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Buffalo in July sounds like I might be able to make it. Its just a short trip through Canada from Detroit. Buffalo used to be where I stopped to gas up on my way to Schenectady.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Hammerhead said:


> ROAD TRIP!
> 
> Dude, I'm, like, *SO *there. You say when. How far are you from Salvatore's Garden Hotel? I really need another cheesy velvet oil painting in my life. Anchor Bar & Grill for wings, I presume?


What a motley crew this will be. Right wing gun nuts, a left wing gun nut, and a churchlady.

Well, everything in Buffalo is 20 minutes or less from wherever you are at the time. Salvatore's is exactly 20 mins, and the Anchor bar is maybe 10. Then there is the Sterling, which is about 2 mins from my house...best burgers EVER.

And yeah, if you're looking for cheesy, Salvatore's is your best bet.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Adam, add one more right wing gun nut to the list. :gn


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> And yeah, if you're looking for cheesy, Salvatore's is your best bet.


Ok, so I'm open to suggestions... but after driving 8 friggin' hours to get there, I'm gonna need somethin' with a jacuzzi.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

TTgirl said:


> Adam, add one more right wing gun nut to the list. :gn


Great!

HH:

I thought you meant the restaurant. Then you mentioned a jacuzzi, which I initially thought had to be some sort of health code violation for a restaurant (plus how would you put your napkin on your lap?). Then finally, I remembered they have a hotel there too. :sl

It's great to see there is actually some interest in coming to Buffalo.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Adam, here's a hint. It's not Buffalo we're coming to see.

Hope we can do this no matter what the response is.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Hammerhead said:


> Adam, here's a hint. It's not Buffalo we're coming to see.
> 
> Hope we can do this no matter what the response is.


I know, I know...its Love Canal that draws the tourists.

Whether we get a good turnout or not, I will be available for some smokes, food, and beer.

I figure I will wait at least another week or so and then I'll start getting together some hotel options for everyone....just to give people some ideas.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Why would anyone want to herf in Buffalo????






Wait a minute, that's where I live too!!! This might be one of the only herfs I ever attend-come on up boys!!!!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Mike, that would be great if you joined in! I wasn't sure if you were still active on CS. 

You all can stay at Salvatore's, I'm sleeping in Mike's humidor!


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> I know, I know...its Love Canal that draws the tourists.
> 
> Whether we get a good turnout or not, I will be available for some smokes, food, and beer.
> 
> I figure I will wait at least another week or so and then I'll start getting together some hotel options for everyone....just to give people some ideas.


Wow, is _that_ where Love Canal is? DUUUDE! I'll bring some hazmat booties and tinfoil.

So we'd be looking at July 8-9 weekend? Is that pretty much settled?


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

TTgirl said:


> Wow, is _that_ where Love Canal is? DUUUDE! I'll bring some hazmat booties and tinfoil.
> 
> So we'd be looking at July 8-9 weekend? Is that pretty much settled?


Sounds good to me. It seems as though that weekend works out for everyone.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Hammerhead said:


> Adam, here's a hint. It's not Buffalo we're coming to see.
> 
> Hope we can do this no matter what the response is.


Werd...

The whupper shnapper's a little dense sometimes, ya gotta excuse him, he don't get out much


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

July 8-9? Dunno, think I will be burned out from socal herf :w


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Im going to start doing some investigating. 

So, to get an idea of numbers, please place yourself into one of the following categories:

-Hell yes

-Most likely

-Possibly

-Not even if Ann Coulter were to show up.

Also, if you guys could give me some hints as to what everyone is looking for in hotels....price, amenities, location, everyone on their own or all at one place, etc.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Most Likely

My price range would be some budget motel preferrably not too far from wherever we will be herfing. I think it would be great if most of us could stay in the same place.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

You can put me down as a Most Likely leaning heavily toward Hell Yes. I just have to see about scheduling before I can make it an official Hell Yes.

Hotel-wise I'm not terribly fussy. If it's clean and not in the middle of a war zone, it's OK by me.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

TTgirl said:


> You can put me down as a Most Likely leaning heavily toward Hell Yes. I just have to see about scheduling before I can make it an official Hell Yes.
> 
> Hotel-wise I'm not terribly fussy. If it's clean and not in the middle of a war zone, it's OK by me.


I get the feeling you can hold your own in a war zone. :gn

I need to research hotels a bit more before I give any comments. While Buffalo has a very active nightlife, it is limited to a few areas. The hotels around those areas tend to be pricey, and everything else, while nice, is just a hotel with nothing else near by. I could be wrong though....I will check around.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> I get the feeling you can hold your own in a war zone. :gn
> 
> While Buffalo has a very active nightlife, it is limited to a few areas. The hotels around those areas tend to be pricey, and everything else, while nice, is just a hotel with nothing else near by. I could be wrong though....I will check around.


Yeah, just look for the chick running down the middle of the street yelling, "Say hello to my little friend..."

If you're gonna check hotels, go ahead and check the "pricey" ones too - jest fer sh*ts and giggles.

Thanks, Adam!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Put me down as "Hell yes, especially if I can share a room with Ann Coulter". Do you think she'd like Salvatore's Garden hotel?

All kidding aside, it's looking like a strong probability. Count me in.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Great!

Regarding Ann, I talked to her last week....she will be coming, but she said she won't be staying at Salvatore's. You can, however, stop by my place and meet her if you like. I might be able to talk her into making you breakfast as well.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Sory I've been so slow to do this, but here are some of the prices I've found.

I've kept it to mainly the downtown area near Chippewa. Chippewa, for any Big and Rich fans out there, is where they go, when they're up in Buffalo, because we Yankees drink enough to drown. It has a lot of bars, a couple with rooftop patios for smoking and a lot of good restaurants. Delaware Ave from Chippewa to Niagara Square is where the Taste is held.

Here are some hotels:

Hyatt Regency $129/night
Comfort Suites $113
Holiday Inn $135
Mansion on Delaware $169

and.....


$139 for the jacuzzi suite at Salvatore's Garden Place Hotel

I have to jet right now, but later tonight I'll post a map with hotels and some of the more interesting areas of Buffalo/Niagara Falls.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

If you don't mind a new guy showing up, wouldn't mind putting some faces to names myself.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

ResIpsa said:


> If you don't mind a new guy showing up, wouldn't mind putting some faces to names myself.


The more the merrier!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

OK, I lied about the map...I have it, but it's too big to put up I don't want to shrink it much more) and I can't figure out the FTP thing. Maybe tomorrow afternoon.

And feel free to pm, email, or call me with questions. My cell is seven-one-six, eight-zero-seven-5198

Klugs, no more obscene phone calls please. You too Raney.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Adam, I'm sorry to report that I won't be able to make it. I hoped that by now I'd have enough money to scare up for the trip, but it's just not in my budget right now. Between the gas, tolls, hotel, food and drink for the weekend, I just don't have the $500 some-odd bucks it'd cost. Hell, I couldn't even make it to Justin's Philly Herf 2 for the same reason.

Hopefully things will look up for me soon, and when they do, I'll be sure to swing a visit. Been a long time since I stayed at Sal's and ate wings at the Anchor.

I can't tell you how disappointing it is to not be able to meet all the great LLG's that'll be there. I'm sure everyone will have a terrific time. Please check in and let us know how it went!


----------

